# Props to the 'fester AutoX gurus at HC2002



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

For guys that don't check out the B'fest Z car forum, Randy Forbes, his wife Sue and Pinecone did very well at the 2002 Homecoming in South Carolina. :thumbup:

Sue took first in the lady's with Randy and Pinecone taking 2nd and 3rd (both by a shade) in the men's. :bigpimp:

The neat thing is that nobody used their own cars. Everyone used the event's 2.5 Z3s.


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Unfortunately, I was unable to resize the picture that Cindy took of all three of us winners.
Here is a picture of Sue & I taken by the Z3Hatz guy, Than Orens (Dadofour).

Sue maintains that while my time was faster, her trophy is bigger!

Who says that size doesn't matter to a woman?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*LOL!*

It was great how they leveled the field by using the event's cars. Did anybody take any action shots during the runs?


----------

